# Rob Green...



## S16LAD (Apr 9, 2010)

I do think enough is enough and we should the poor guy alone. All these jokes are really getting out of hand, infact I'd go as far as to say they're crossing the line... :lol:


----------



## ausTT (Feb 19, 2010)

Im starting to Wish John Terry has Screwed Greens wife instead...


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

S16LAD said:


> I do think enough is enough and we should the poor guy alone. All these jokes are really getting out of hand, infact I'd go as far as to say they're crossing the line... :lol:


Boom boom :roll: 



ausTT said:


> Im starting to Wish John Terry has Screwed Greens wife instead...


I do love it when the responses to jokes are funnier than the jokes themselves :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## S16LAD (Apr 9, 2010)

One spill the Americans aren't moaning about... Although Rob Green has got a cap for his!


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

Over the weekend my computer got a Robert Green Virus, and﻿ now I can't save anything :-(


----------

